# Any success (or not) stories for 'It starts with the Egg'?



## Keepcalmcarryon

Hi ladies!

I've just had a chemical after our first round of IVF and stumbled across the book 'It starts with the egg' by Rebecca Fett.

I'm keen to hear of peoples experiences after following advice from the book - particularly if you tried it/altered your lifestyle in between cycles? Did you get better egg quality/count for your next cycle? Did it end in a positive result?? Did anyone implement the changes for a few months and it have no effect whatsoever?

A bit about me - i'm 40 in January, DH is 47 soon. TTC for 2 years. No issues with me as far as we can tell, DH has poor morphology. First IVF resulted in 10 eggs, 9 fertilised, 2 excellent embies, none to freeze. Ended in a chemical 11dp5dt. I think for my age the egg count wasn't that bad, although it would have been nice to have some for the freezer. Feel hopeful that there was finally a pregnancy although it didn't last long.

Please share any stories you have about the book - i cant seem to find much on the internet!!


----------



## Aley

Hi!

I started reading the book after my 4th failed transfer and tried to implement as much as possible, added ubiquinol, avoid all chemicals as much as I could, I stopped using parfume and used deodorant, shower gel, etc from natural sources, avoid sugar and in general having a healthier diet, no alcohol and no caffeine. I got pregnant naturally after few months of change. I am not as strict now, obvs still no alcohol, caffeine and minimal sugar but I do have the odd moments when I have something sweet or eat chips. 
Even though is hard to say that making all those changes got me pregnant I definitely think it helped. 
Read it and see what works for you as every woman is different and you need to find what is suitable for you.
Also if you look online you’ll find plenty of resources about how you can help your fertility. 
Good luck!


----------



## mrscoyle

Hi Hun, 

So sorry to hear about your chemical! 
I am 34 and DH is 39 we have now had 6 cycles of IVF/ICSI 2 miss misscarriages and I read the book just as I was starting my 5th cycle, unfortunately we only ended up with 3 eggs collected and 1 made it to transfer but it didn’t implant. 

On our 1st cycle in 2016 we got 12 eggs and ended up with 4 fab embryos! Anyway as I had finished reading this fab book I made changes, started to avoid plastics and make sure I was taking natural supplements and started on DHEA (you need to check with your clinic before taking this) to improve my egg quality and amount hopefully! I also stopped using all perfumes and got natural deodorant from weleda, also shower gel etc. 

On the 6th cycle we got 6 eggs and 3 fertilised, we had 2 perfect ones transferred (we have never had 2 transferred before) and it’s still early days but I am now 7w + 2d, has viability scan Monday 1 embryo measuring well and a good heart beat. 

So although I don’t know exactly what made things better something that I did or change definitely had a positive effect on this cycle. 

So I would say read it and do whatever you feel is right for you Hun. 

Good luck.


----------



## miamiamo

I am sorry to hear about your loss. From what I have read poor quality of sperm might be one of the reasons of cps or mcs. I would also recommend considering karyotyping test or digging deeper into genetics to see whether chromosomal aneuploidies are not the issue, cos of advanced age (sorry). Of course, reading a book and making lifestyle changes will have a benefit for your health, but you need to know what is the reason of cp (it's only my personal opinion).


----------

